# Industry News -ARE YOU DRIVING A ‘FUTURE CLASSIC’?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

26th August 2107

From the highest priced luxury marques to mass market family saloons, most new cars lose part of their value the minute they’re driven off the dealer forecourt and continue to depreciate as they get older. But there are some affordable cars on the road that could become valuable collectors cars in the future according to BCA, the used vehicle marketplace. Ahead of a special sale at its Nottingham centre on Saturday 26th August, the company has listed its top five future classics.

BCA’s Top Five Future Classics since the turn of the Century
•MINI Convertible/Cabrio (2005 – 2008)- Always desirable, with early models continuing to hold their price well. Demand is set to remain high for the Convertible editions, while the Clubman and Countryman models also have carved themselves a decent niche in the market.
•Jaguar XKR Supercharged (2000 – 2006) – added to the XK8 range in 2000, this model boasted a 370 BHP British-made engine and received ecstatic reviews at the time of its launch. This beautifully proportioned coupe is now very affordable.
•Citroen C3 Pluriel(2003 – 2010) - The Citroen C3 Pluriel is a modern supermini with retro sensibilities. It is also a convertible or a 'pick-up' with the rear seats folded – a combination of useability and quirkiness that seems set to grant it collectable status in the future. 
•Mazda RX8 (2003 – 2012) – early models are now very affordable and quirky enough, with its rotary engine and suicide doors, to get classic status in the years ahead. 
•Vauxhall Omega V6 (to 2003) – essentially a souped-up family saloon, the Omega V6 was a favourite pursuit vehicle for Police forces around the country up until it ceased production in 2003. The 3.2 V6 Elite will always be desirable and has a very high specification to go alongside a top speed of 142 MPH.

“If you want a car that has a good chance of gaining classic status in the years ahead – plus the premium values that go hand in hand with that – then there are some interesting choices available to used car buyers”, explained Stuart Pearson, MD BCA.

“Second guessing future trends is never an exact science – after all who would have thought the 1980s would get fashionable again or that vinyl records would come back? Certainly in the collectors’ car market, beauty really is in the eye of the beholder. Rarity does not necessarily make for desirability, nor does an exclusive and limited model run and high ‘list price’ necessarily mean a car will be worth more in years to come.”

Pearson added “BCA has put together a collection of cars ranging from a few hundred pounds to many thousands with one thing in common – all have the potential to acquire classic status in the future.”

The Future Classics sale takes place at BCA Nottingham, Victoria Business Park, NG4 2PE on Saturday, 26 August, commencing at 10.30 am. Over 100 interesting and unusual vehicles are consigned for the sale with numbers continuing to rise as the sale date approaches.

Among the cars on offer, the 2014/64 Aston Martin V12 Vantage Sportshift Coupe will certainly attract a lot of attention from buyers. Finished in black and sitting on 19” alloy wheels, this high performance sports car has covered just over 4,000 warranted miles. Equipment includes climate control, satellite navigation, parking sensors and leather trimmed interior and, when new, these cars cost £138,000.

Those looking for a more sedate ride, the 2001/51 Bentley Arnage 6.8 Red Label Saloon is finished in silver and has a warranted mileage of 46,000. The cream leather and burr walnut interior underlines the quality of the craftsmanship that goes into the manufacture of these ultimate ‘Gentlemen’s Carriages’.

Finished in classic Rosso Red with black trim, the 1984 Ferrari Mondiale 2.9 Coupe looks every inch a supercar, with red leather 2+2 interior, aluminium gear shift, black leather instrument console and top of the range radio/cassette. Ideal for a remake of Miami Vice!

A pair of 2000-registered Rover Mini Classic Cooper models will interest enthusiasts. The modified example in red with white rally stripes, wide wheel arches and folding fabric sunroof will make an interesting project requiring some light restoration. The standard bodied example in blue with Union Jack roof also requires restoration and is competitively valued to reflect that.

Among a number of starter classics on offer, the 1998 Jaguar XK8 4.0 looks stunning in silver with black leather interior, the 2003 Maxda MX-5 1.6 Roadster is an affordable convertible in silver with black soft top, while the Mercedes-Benz G300 Estate is an interesting alternative off-road vehicle that would benefit from a cosmetic restoration.

So What cars do you think will be ?


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

An interesting piece Whizzer, thanks.

I am certainly hoping that my 23 year old BMW e36 coupé will eventually become a future classic. Currently, it is part way through a long term on/off restoration to bring it back to nearly new condition - and defeat the corrosion monster! But as it is still currently our daily driver having it off the road while major work is done is a little inconvenient - but a new car purchase looms so restoration work on the BMW will then go ahead a bit faster.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

My future classic car guesses would be:
VW Corrado G60
Mk2 Ph 2 Clio Trophy
MINI Cooper S John Cooper Works/GP

My views on classic are that they are usually the less popular cars that creep up and suddenly become "Classics".


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

JMorty said:


> My future classic car guesses would be:
> VW Corrado G60
> Mk2 Ph 2 Clio Trophy
> MINI Cooper S John Cooper Works/GP
> ...


Great Thread.Gets you thinking.Mostly about cars previously owned and IF i/you could have kept them.
Had a Yellow G60.The flying Banana she was known as.A G40 that was mental quick.Golf Gti in Pearl grey metalic with grey tints on lenses/ lights.I think it was a 1990[G plate].Swopped that for my 88E plated Tornado red 16 valver,that was the dogs back then.VR6 Golf was my/our first family car[5DOOR].
Had to put house bricks in the back of a 3.0s Capri to stop the back end doing its own thing.Loved my Triumph Dolamite sprint.Wired the overdrive through all five gears.Blew head gaskets or warped the head to regular though.Maybe some Classics in those.

E46 M3- already is i think
Hillman Avenger-doubt it though[first car]
205 GTI 1.9-got to be in with a shout

BB


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like to think mine would be in with chance. Now less than a 1000 in the UK and only a handful of LHDs in Europe - https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/honda_accord_type-r

For comparison, there are over 6k Peugeot 205 GTi's (most of which are Sorn) still in the UK and fair few in Europe. https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/peugeot_205_gti


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Random ones to throw out there but what about 

Nissan Juke??

Fiat seicento?

Ford cougar??

Vauxhall corsa....... (doubt it)

Audi.....

Ok now I'm just clutching at straws


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Peugeot RCZ R.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm doubtful my mk6 Fiesta ST will become one but they were only produced over 3 years and they're getting written off like no tomorrow lately as well! so fingers crossed


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

If the e86 Z4 coupe doesnt attain classic status in 10 years i'll eat my hat. 

One i let get away (well 2 actually :lol: )


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

CLIO v6


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> CLIO v6


already is isn't it? :lol:

tbf i think the new mk3 RS clio will be one in some time down the line too as hardly any are getting sold, I think I've seen half a dozen tops OTR


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeh but prices are fluctuating it went down to 6k then 25k then down to 19k is what I'm just looking at a average obviously some people want more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I reckon the e39 530d / 528i / 540i M sport will be a future classic. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Alfa 156 and 147 GTAs, surely?

Alfa GTV Cup?

Alfa GT?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'd add any Renaultsport. People are always nostalgic for the hot hatch of their youth.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

It's always surprising what turns to be a right classic.
Funny enough many times mainstream cars where there are millions of produced, we don't look after them and they get scraped.
Have a look at the old Fords, how many MK1 and 2 Escorts have been scraped.
One point there where several in every street, the next minute they where all gone. 
Fiat 500, Vauxhall Viva, Chevette, you name them they are all now big bucks.

My big gamble would be Ford Fiesta in any form.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

All of my old cars, the last 3 cars I'v owned have all held their value or greatly increased


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Fentum said:


> Alfa 156 and 147 GTAs, surely?
> 
> Alfa GTV Cup?
> 
> Alfa GT?


I bought my GTV V6 in the hope it will go up in value


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

what about my stock Subaru impreza STI type uk with the prodrive pack.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's early to say but I'd like to think my M2 will be a future classic here's hoping.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Volvo C30 T5 could be a future classic, even on looks alone


----------

